# New here!



## kcmudbug (Mar 7, 2014)

Hello all! I'm new here. Last year was my first morel hunting season, and I'm hooked. I'm getting pretty excited in anticipation of this year. 

First morels I'd ever found...
[/url]

[url=http://s158.photobucket.com/user/kcmudbug/media/IMG_20130513_093836_279.jpg.html][img][/url]

Found a bunch of both of these. Anyone know what they are? 
[url=http://s158.photobucket.com/user/kcmudbug/media/IMG_20130929_144343_667.jpg.html][img][/url]

[url=http://s158.photobucket.com/user/kcmudbug/media/IMG_20130929_102058_865.jpg.html][img][/url]


----------



## vibrantenergies (Apr 14, 2013)

Great pics, Mudbug! You've got the fever like the rest of us.... it won't be long now!

Those are some little puffballs - the first one is lycoperdon perlatum, the second pic, with the cluster, looks like the same species, but it looks in your picture they are growing on wood instead of the ground? If so, those are a different lycoperdon species, Lycoperdeon pyriforme, but very closely related. They are both edible when young and white throughout, but I personally thought they were not worth eating when I tried them (both species)!


----------



## veronica (Mar 27, 2013)

The second is Lycoperdon Pyriforme, and pretty common in most area's I frequent


----------



## kb (Feb 13, 2013)

yo Mudbug, I took a walk on the wild side today to keep the legs in shape and check out new spots. Ground is frozen, this winter reminds me more of the 1960's and 70's than the last couple of decades. Just wish the timber was still full of dead elms like it was then. Here is hoping for a normal year, the last two have been some of the weirdest seasons in my memory.


----------



## kcmudbug (Mar 7, 2014)

I just hope this year is as good as last year. We found a lot last year.


----------



## kcmudbug (Mar 7, 2014)

That was our first morning that we found any.


----------



## missourishroommate (Oct 17, 2012)

Welcome to insanity kcMudBug! Very nice find in that last pic! I must say your first find was some primo healthy Morels to be sure!

Good morning KB nice to see you've still lost your mind! I too wish the timber was like the old days! As I was not hunting shrooms in the old days and only get to hear your stories! I'm ready to write my own stories again this year! Chomping at the bit I am!

Good luck ShroomMates!
Mitch


----------



## kb (Feb 13, 2013)

Mitch buddy your last year alone is enough for a lifetime of stories. You were an inspiration to get my lazy butt moving. I am still kicking myself for not going to the pits last year when you gave me the heads up. Thank God I got to a few good places last year. About the same latitude as you were I got into no more than a 200 acre patch of timber that kicked out probably over 300 lbs total for me and a few other people. Another 300 went bad . I just did not have the time last year. Kole told me to get my butt up to Minn. too, in May, even loaned me his Marked Gazz. Map to use. Man last year was the toughest of my life .Lost so much family last year, I guess thats what happens at 54. Took a walk today in timbers I picked in when I was 12. In two hours I tagged 6 elm. Would have been 60 trees back in the die off. Best hunting ash in that timber now. If you are heading to N.Texas or S. Okl. you might give me a call. I have some information that might be of use based on recent events in the region. I lost your number when my phone died. kb St Joe, Mo


----------

